

Facebook's Slacktivism is Only Sexualizing Tragedy - shawndumas
http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2010/10/06/robyn-urback-facebooks-i-like-it-campaign-pointlessly-sexualizing-tragedy/

======
shawndumas
Saliency: "The sexual innuendo clouding the news of where you “like it” only
trivializes the issue, and creates confusion that is paradoxical to the goal
of spreading awareness. And while participants may feel as though they’re
making a difference, they’re likely just sublimating any real effort to do so.
Next year, rather than a status update loosely related to cup size or bedroom
positions, how about link to the Breast Cancer Foundation’s donation page?"

